
The Methane Detectives: On the Trail of a Global Warming Mystery - spzx
https://undark.org/article/methane-global-warming-climate-change-mystery/
======
lucb1e
Very interesting, goes to show just how little we understand about our
ecosystem. Leads me to conclude that we should scramble to curtail emissions
even more, rather than messing with the ecosystem some more and missing goals.

------
hownottowrite
It’s fossil fuels and farming.

This was solved two years ago: [https://climate.nasa.gov/news/2668/nasa-led-
study-solves-a-m...](https://climate.nasa.gov/news/2668/nasa-led-study-solves-
a-methane-puzzle/)

Actual study:
[https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-02246-0](https://www.nature.com/articles/s41467-017-02246-0)

